# Clyde's Daily Ride



## GoldenMum

Took Clyde to one of his favorite spots today. In his younger days, he would be soaking wet from cooling off in the lake. I am hoping to do this daily, weather permitting. Our mission is to wear these wheels out taking Clyde out and about. Today was my first outing without an assistant. He really enjoyed his ride today!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Clyde is such a lucky boy to have your love and care.

If you give us a pointer to where you got his wonderful buggy, we can add it to the assistive devices thread so others can do likewise for their own ailing dogs.

Hugs and prayers....


----------



## GoldenMum

GoldensGirl said:


> Clyde is such a lucky boy to have your love and care.
> 
> If you give us a pointer to where you got his wonderful buggy, we can add it to the assistive devices thread so others can do likewise for their own ailing dogs.
> 
> Hugs and prayers....


Happy to share, it is a Doggyhut jogger/bicycle trailer. Clyde was not too fond of it with the canvas on, so I totally disassembled it, removed the canvas. I also removed the bar to hook it to a bike as it pulled really badly to the left. I ordered it on amazon.com for $139.00. So far, so good! The large wheels make it roll easy, and it is less that 35lbs., so I can get into my truck bed by myself!


----------



## hotel4dogs

That is sooo cool. Perhaps you could re-post that last post in the sticky thread about equipment for seniors? I love it!


----------



## GoldensGirl

GoldenMum said:


> Happy to share, it is a Doggyhut jogger/bicycle trailer. Clyde was not too fond of it with the canvas on, so I totally disassembled it, removed the canvas. I also removed the bar to hook it to a bike as it pulled really badly to the left. I ordered it on amazon.com for $139.00. So far, so good! The large wheels make it roll easy, and it is less that 35lbs., so I can get into my truck bed by myself!


Thank you! I think I found it: Amazon.com: Doggyhut Large Pet Bike Trailer / Jogger Kit Dog Bicycle Carrier Red 7030201: Sports & Outdoors.

I'll add this to the Assistive Devices thread.

Bless you for creative thinking and sharing.


----------



## GoldenCamper

:heartbeat Absolutely love this!... hope you continue to post more pics as they come of your adventures together. So happy you found something that works for you both, I can tell how much he loves it.

One question for you though I can't figure out. The link posted shows the large size. I found the XL size within that page but the dimensions for both are same? I don't get it.


----------



## Bob Dylan

:You_Rock_I just put that on my wish list at Amazon. My Erica has HD and some days are just so difficult for her, THANKS!

May Clyde have many, many, many outings with his Mom!

This forum ROCKS................


----------



## GoldenMum

GoldenCamper said:


> :heartbeat Absolutely love this!... hope you continue to post more pics as they come of your adventures together. So happy you found something that works for you both, I can tell how much he loves it.
> 
> One question for you though I can't figure out. The link posted shows the large size. I found the XL size within that page but the dimensions for both are same? I don't get it.


I know, the XL and the Large are one and the same. I was upset because I ordered a x-large, and the box was clearly marker a large. If Clyde was any larger, he wouldn't fit. And he isn't huge, he is 68lbs., and on the thin side. It supposedly will accommodate a 90lb. dog, it is made in China. There are much nicer ones out there, but with much larger price tags. It works for us, and that what's important to me!:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Your's sure looks nice...does it have brakes? Just curious about how you handle down hill grades? Love your pictures!


Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thanks for the clarification! I think it suits Clyde perfectly


----------



## dborgers

That's awesome!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Dawn, you are such an awesome Mom. 

I'm sure this is doing more for Clyde than you'll ever know.

Enjoy every second of everyday with your speical boy. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## GoldenMum

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Your's sure looks nice...does it have brakes? Just curious about how you handle down hill grades? Love your pictures!
> 
> 
> Pete & Woody



No, no brakes. I use my foot as a brake for loading and unloading. I try to avoid trail where there is very steep hill, think I'm going to build better biceps:!


----------



## goldensrbest

I bet he thinks your the best mom ever!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi

You are definitely the best Mom ever! Sending thoughts that you and Clyde get to enjoy many outings!


----------



## KathyL

I love it! Clyde seems to be pretty at ease in it too.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Clyde is SO lucky!!!! You are such an awesome mom!!


----------



## USAFWife74

You are the best dog mom ever!!!! Clyde, enjoy these walks! I probably don't need to tell him that, he obviously loves it!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

This is great, looking forward to more of your exploits

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

For those who are interested in products akin to Clyde's wheels, the key search term is "dog stroller" or "pet stroller." I have found versions that are designed to be pulled behind a bicycle, conversion kits for same, all-weather covers for them, and lots of brands. Even Sears carries similar lines of equipment.

Here's a link to a site with multiple brands and varieties: http://www.petstrollerworld.com.

This is exciting for all of us with aging and/or ailing dogs.


----------



## swishywagga

Clyde looks so contented, what a lucky boy he is to have such a wonderful mom!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Clyde looks so happy on there!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy

In the name of all Golden Retrievers and all animal lovers I want you to know that I feel deep gratefulness and, specially proud, as a human being,for your love and care towards Klyde!

He is so cute and looks so happy Golden guy!!!

God bless you and your wonderful boy Clyde

Love & Light


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*



GoldenCamper said:


> :heartbeat Absolutely love this!... hope you continue to post more pics as they come of your adventures together. So happy you found something that works for you both, I can tell how much he loves it.
> 
> One question for you though I can't figure out. The link posted shows the large size. I found the XL size within that page but the dimensions for both are same? I don't get it.


Dawn: So glad that Clyde loves this and the two of you can go exploring together.
This reminds me of when Steve (GoldenCamper) would take Tucker to the lake.


----------



## GoldenMum

Karen519 said:


> Dawn: So glad that Clyde loves this and the two of you can go exploring together.
> This reminds me of when Steve (GoldenCamper) would take Tucker to the lake.



That is where I got the idea Karen, I couldn't find a wagon that I thought I could get in and out of my truck alone. Cannot thank Steve enough for the idea, was always so touched by their journey.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

You & Steve both have hearts of GOLD!

Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenMum

No ride today, keeping a close eye on Calvin. But Clyde had a great day, thank you Tiny's Mom for the heads up on B12 injections! Clyde thinks they're great!


----------



## T-Joy

kisses for Clyde and for his wonderful family :smooch::smooch::smooch:
Wishing you many great days in front !

Love & Light


----------



## SandyK

Just wanted to let you know I am thinking about you and Clyde. Glad B12 is helping!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

So glad to hear the B12 is helping. As I've said over and over, I am simply stunned at the difference it can make!
Thinking of you and Clyde, and glad to see you are enjoying each other. He looks so happy.


----------



## elly

This is absolutely precious. Just beautiful x


----------



## GoldenMum

Beautiful day today, could not wait to get Clyde out for a short stroll!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

He looks totally "into" his ride...like he was born to be chauffeured! Enjoy the day!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Clyde looks on Top Of The World! It was such a beautiful day and your pictures just made it better, HUGS to All!!!!


----------



## goldensrbest

Glad to see him so happy,enjoy clyde!!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Sweet, gorgeous Clyde!, he looks so happy enjoying the sunshine and taking in the world, hoping you have many more special days x


----------



## hotel4dogs

Your photos are so awesome they bring tears to my eyes. What precious memories with your boy!


----------



## KathyL

I'm glad you had good weather and had a chance to take a walk with Clyde. I have a feeling he knows this is something to help him -- he really looks very comfortable and happy. You are just wonderful.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

KathyL said:


> I'm glad you had good weather and had a chance to take a walk with Clyde. I have a feeling he knows this is something to help him -- he really looks very comfortable and happy. You are just wonderful.


Couldn't agree more!!!


Pete & Woody


----------



## mana

*buggy*

I love it! Shows how much you love your dog! M friend has one like it with the cover still on. He pulls his dog with his bike.


----------



## GoldenCamper

GoldenMum said:


> Beautiful day today, could not wait to get Clyde out for a short stroll!


Tried to click the thank you button a hundred times but it only took once. Now you know how it went with Tucker. Look at that smile in Clyde's eyes and how he looks about surveying his kingdom 

You increased his quality of life tenfold, yours too. Hope you keep posting pics. Wear the tires off that thing!


----------



## dborgers

Clyde looks SO happy out and about. Bless you for giving him his world


----------



## SandyK

Clyde looks so happy!! I couldn't help but think of a King in his chariot!!


----------



## T-Joy

To see Clyde so happy, sincerely warms my heart and soul!!!
He is so cute, I love that face 
I wish Clyde and you all the best <3

Love & Light


----------



## PrincessDi

The pix of sweet Clyde warms my sole! I agree with Steve. Wear the tires off Clyde's chariot!


----------



## GoldenMum

Took the Clyde mobile out for a short spin around the neighborhood. We have finally got a system down. He walks the first 1-2 tenths of a mile, does his business. I clean it up and load him up, and we're off. We just cruised his neighborhood today, but he still seemed to enjoy it. CARPE DIEM!


----------



## Brave

Love the sign! 

Do you strap him in, or is that just from the Help 'em Up harness? 

I bet he loves his outings.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Yes, CARPE DIEM! He looks so happy...keep on trucking!!!


Pete & Woody


----------



## hotel4dogs

You and Cylde just make me smile from ear to ear!


----------



## GoldenMum

Brave said:


> Love the sign!
> 
> Do you strap him in, or is that just from the Help 'em Up harness?
> 
> I bet he loves his outings.



There is a strap to strap him in, but I don't use it as once he's in, he barely moves. That is a leash on his harness.

I got the sign, as we have 5 acres fenced, and I am out with the dogs, but there are not always in sight. This gives me a heads up for anyone to come in.


----------



## GoldenMum

hotel4dogs said:


> You and Cylde just make me smile from ear to ear!


And it makes me smile to hear I can give you a smile these days. It is really good for both of us to do this, wish it was hiking and swimming like it was with Miss Boo. But if this is all we get, I will take it!


----------



## lhowemt

WHERE did you get that sign? I made two really ugly ones, just laminated something I printed out on my printer, and zip tied those to both of our driveways. I would much prefer something like you have.

Love clyde, love your love for him.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am smiling so big too, right now. I should send him Erin's horn and flag !!


----------



## GoldenMum

Claire's Friend said:


> I am smiling so big too, right now. I should send him Erin's horn and flag !!



I am already "the crazy dog lady" in this neck of the woods, the last thing I need is a flag! Glad we gave you a smile though!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldenMum said:


> I am already "the crazy dog lady" in this neck of the woods, the last thing I need is a flag! Glad we gave you a smile though!


 
Your far from being a crazy dog lady-to me you are an oustanding dog mom that will do anything for her beloved kids. 

Love the pictures, they're great. Good to see Clyde out enjoying himself.


----------



## Bob Dylan

He looks so dashing in his Clyde mobile, HUGS!

You are a wonderful MOM!


----------



## swishywagga

Sweet precious Clyde, I have the biggest smile on my face, bless you for making him so contented and happy, he is such a lucky boy x


----------



## dborgers

The Golden Retriever sign on the gate is like the reverse of a "Beware Of Dog" sign 

Clyde, you are such a good boy. Isn't it great to go for walks like a Pharoah?


----------



## GoldensGirl

If I'm very very lucky, someone will love me enough to take me on walks like this when I get old and feeble. But only if I'm as lucky as Clyde.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, what a love. Those pictures are so lovely. I just want to kiss his sweet nose. It looks like he is loving his ride. 

(I love your sign, too!)


----------



## GoldenCamper

He looks so attentive out on patrol with his new wheels, reminds me of my boy in a happy way. Love how his paws lay just so out the front


----------



## *Laura*

I love your pictures Clyde looks so happy ....big smile on my face too


----------



## hotel4dogs

sending a hello hug to Clyde!


----------



## GoldenMum

Today was a gorgeous 70 degrees with a nice breeze, perfect for a stroll in the park.
Not sure if it's the B12, or the Clyde mobile, but he has really become a much happier boy! Before, he rarely raised his head when I had to run out, now he's chasing me down the hall to see if he can go too. My heart is singing, Love, Love, Love my Clyde Hopper! Carpe Diem!


----------



## Bob Dylan

We Love him Too, Hugs for Clyde!


----------



## swishywagga

This is so wonderful, Clyde looks like he is having so much fun, what a fantastic mom you are!. We love you Clyde x P.S. You have the most adorable golden smile x


----------



## KathyL

He does look happy. I remember how when Harley was so sick, even if I just went out to take the garbage I would see him looking out the window. That's when you know the love you feel is shared.


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful Clyde, he looks so happy in his 'Clyde-mobile' what a great idea! You're such a great golden Mom  give him a hug from us.


----------



## PrincessDi

Hard not to be in love with Clyde and to smile when he does! Such a precious and sweet boy!


----------



## Mayve

This is so awesome. I'm glad Clyde and you are enjoying it. Hugs to you and Clyde!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest

He is just so happy , that is great !


----------



## elly

What a fabulous photo, he's clearly loving life. Love to you both and thank you for sharing, a great start to the day  x


----------



## dborgers

Man, does Clyde look happy or what? That's just great! Simply heartwarming


----------



## GoldenMum

Cruisin with Clyde Hopper; was another beautiful day in NC! Thought we'd get out before the cold sets in.....in the third photo, I think Clyde was telling me to put the camera way and push! CARPE DIEM!


----------



## Bob Dylan

He just looks so cozy, HUGS!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Clyde is surely stylin' in that ride. I think you're right about the message in that third photo. I hope you two keep making loads of precious memories!


----------



## lhowemt

I think he's looking at you like YOU are his angel!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Sweet, handsome, adorable Clyde, you just make us smile so much!. Hugs to you and your wonderful mom from all the swishy crew x


----------



## Karen519

*Clyde*

I just love the pictures of Clyde! 
He looks SO HAPPY!


----------



## Lennap

Dawn -

It is simply precious! Thank you so much for sharing these wonderful pictures - they make me well up. So very fabulous.

Lenna


----------



## KiwiD

The pictures of Clyde enjoying his rides just warm the heart. What a sweet, sweet boy he is.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hope you and Clyde have a great day!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You are always in my thoughts and prayers. Enjoy your time with sweet Clyde. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## coppers-mom

Clyde has the most lovely face! Makes me want to smooch him for sure.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Clyde is such a precious Old Gold, he's beautiful.

Love these pictures, he looks so happy. 

You're both always in my thoughts and prayers. 

Hugs to you both.


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you and Clyde a perfect golden day!


----------



## GoldenCamper

GoldenMum said:


> Cruisin with Clyde Hopper; was another beautiful day in NC! Thought we'd get out before the cold sets in....


You mean before the snow sets in?  

I could probably makes up some skis to retrofit his chariot if need be.


----------



## Karen519

*Clyde*

Wishing you and Clyde a beautiful day!!:wave::wavey:


----------



## GoldenMum

GoldenCamper said:


> You mean before the snow sets in?
> 
> I could probably makes up some skis to retrofit his chariot if need be.


Don't even dare say that 4 letter word! No walk yesterday, as we had some very cold rain, but Clyde happily played with his squeeky toy, good day for Clyde!


----------



## GoldenCamper

GoldenMum said:


> Don't even dare say that 4 letter word! No walk yesterday, as we had some very cold rain, but Clyde happily played with his squeeky toy, good day for Clyde!


I agree, snow is 4 letter word to me too. Had our first yesterday but no accumulation. The cold rain is far worse IMO.

Looking good Clyde!  Wishing you better weather for more adventures!


----------



## GoldenMum

Beautiful sunny fall day, CARPE DIEM!


----------



## PrincessDi

VERY glad to see your pictures of sweet Clyde enjoying another excursion in his beautiful chariot!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Makes me smile. You are a wonderful mom; making sure every day is his best ever.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Clyde is so lucky to have a mom like you, Give him Hugs from NJ!


----------



## hubbub

We're staying warm inside and enjoying the beautiful walks with you and Clyde


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful Clyde! You really do have the best Mom making sure every day is special for you


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just stopping by to see how Clyde is doing. Still enjoying his new ride?


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*

Dawn

What a beautiful picture of Clyde!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

These pictures of your beautiful Clyde are so very heartwarming, what a story they tell. 

They not only show how much Clyde is enjoying his outings, but the never ending love you have for your sweet boy. 

God Bless you both, wishing you many happy outings together.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great pictures of Clyde!


----------



## GoldenMum

No new pictures today, but Clyde had a wonderful walk in the neighborhood he grew up in, before we moved. He loved watching the golfers! I swear Clyde has more spark in his eye now, at least to me he does! Carpe Diem!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really great to hear you both had a great day. 

He's got a spark in his eyes because he's got such a wonderful mom that is taking him out and about to enjoy each and every day.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I Agree with Carolina Mom, You put that sparkle in his eyes! He sure is handsome!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I was at a resale shop today (looking for a hurricane glass for my new Christmas centerpiece!) and I saw a Clyde's Chariot for sale!!!! I was so excited....although it's about 2 years too late


----------



## Sam Hill

I love it.


----------



## *Laura*

Love hearing about Clyde getting out and about enjoying life  great update


----------



## dborgers

I really enjoy the pictures of Clyde's Cool Ride. 

You're a wonderful mom to ensure he gets out and about


----------



## Sam Hill

I've seen a few posts that have said something to the effect that Clyde is lucky to have a owner like he has.
People used to say that to me about my dog Sam. Her rear was paralyzed and I had a pretty trick wheel chair set up for her. 
And I'd feel wierd when someone said that to me. Because I thought of the situation exactly opposite. And I look at Clyde situation the same. 
His mom is the one so lucky to have him. 
I see a goofy golden being bike trailered and I think of just how much that dog must be loved. 
He must bring her so much joy to be able to he his butt to the lake to go swimming. 
And that's pretty much anyone on this forum. We are the kooks talking about our dogs because they add so much to our lives and why we are torn apart when they leave us. 
We are the lucky ones.
I know this because my world is empty without a golden retriever in it


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*

Dawn

What a beautiful picture of Clyde. 
He sure has a great Mom, too!


----------



## Sam Hill

If a brake really would help I think it's possible to make one work without a ton of engineering.
On the little cross bar on the front forks just above the front wheel i think I see a hole drilled in the center of the bar already. I think it's possible to adapt a bicycle hand brake to it. Because that's where a brake would mount.
It would have to be a brake like a road bicyle as, not the cantilever brakes that pull from the side that most mountain bikes have
I would think a decent bike shop would fit one for you. If it is that important.


----------



## GoldenMum

Sam Hill said:


> I've seen a few posts that have said something to the effect that Clyde is lucky to have a owner like he has.
> People used to say that to me about my dog Sam. Her rear was paralyzed and I had a pretty trick wheel chair set up for her.
> And I'd feel wierd when someone said that to me. Because I thought of the situation exactly opposite. And I look at Clyde situation the same.
> His mom is the one so lucky to have him.
> I see a goofy golden being bike trailered and I think of just how much that dog must be loved.
> He must bring her so much joy to be able to he his butt to the lake to go swimming.
> And that's pretty much anyone on this forum. We are the kooks talking about our dogs because they add so much to our lives and why we are torn apart when they leave us.
> We are the lucky ones.
> I know this because my world is empty without a golden retriever in it


So true, I have people tell me what a lucky dog. I always tell them that I am the lucky one who has had over 13 years of unconditional love. This is the least I can do!


----------



## KathyL

I just went through Clyde's thread now to take another look at all the pictures you've been sharing -- thank you for doing this. You live in a beautiful area and I'm glad the weather has been cooperating. Clyde looks good. And you are so right about being lucky to have Clyde. I know you feel good just seeing him happy, that's what it's all about or should be. Happy new adventures to you and Clyde.


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldenMum said:


> No new pictures today, but Clyde had a wonderful walk in the neighborhood he grew up in, before we moved. He loved watching the golfers! I swear Clyde has more spark in his eye now, at least to me he does! Carpe Diem!


Aw, he looks so good! Definitely still enjoying life. PLease give that sweet face an extra kiss from me.


----------



## NewfieMom

I never looked at this thread until today and had to go to the very beginning to figure out the device that was purchased for Clyde. I want to cry. I have never seen a more beautiful dog, inside and out, a dog who is secure in the knowledge of being loved.

I don't know how you manage to lift even a 68 pound dog (which is far lighter than any of the three I have owned as an adult) into a truck if he cannot help. My lightest was my Golden who got up to 90 pounds when she got elderly. And when she was elderly she needed a boost up into my Jeep even though her back legs worked. My Lab was not overweight like my Golden, but weighed 110 pounds and I think my Newfie may now be over 150 pounds. At any rate, you do it...and Thank God that you do. Bless you and Clyde!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*

Dawn

Checking in on you, Clyde and Calvin!


----------



## GoldenMum

Clyde is really amazing me, I am very hopeful he will outlast his prognosis! Today was 60 and very humid, I am a sweaty mess; but Mr. Clyde appreciated the effort and thoroughly enjoyed his ride!
Pic 1- "are we there yet???"
Pic 2- "lub my rides Mum!
pic 3- "Is it in tight Mum, don wanna luz it!"

Carpe Diem! Stop to smell the roses today!:


----------



## swishywagga

Dawn, your pictures are beautiful, Clyde looks SO happy. Biggest hugs sent across to you all from me and Barnaby, it's such a joy to read this thread xx


----------



## PrincessDi

Your handsome boy looks so content! Praying for many wonderful rides in Clyde's golden chariot!


----------



## dborgers

Clyde looks SO happy. Aw, I so enjoy the pictures of his happiness


----------



## NewfieMom

GoldenMum said:


> Clyde is really amazing me, I am very hopeful he will outlast his prognosis! Today was 60 and very humid, I am a sweaty mess; but Mr. Clyde appreciated the effort and thoroughly enjoyed his ride!
> Pic 1- "are we there yet???"
> Pic 2- "lub my rides Mum!
> pic 3- "Is it in tight Mum, don wanna luz it!"


Thank you for sharing these beautiful, beautiful pictures of Clyde!!! He is amazingly beautiful and happy. No other dog makes me miss my Golden more than Clyde does!!!! It's that beautiful Golden face with its Golden worldview!!!

Hugs,
NewfieMom

PS-I have always, also, loved that photo of Bonnie. She was a gorgeous girl and in the green water, her red coat just "pops"!!!


----------



## lhowemt

That second picture is the quintessential golden believing that "today is the best day ever!". Every single day! He is so perfectly adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

So heartwarming to know there are people like you! There are so many loving and beautiful people on this forum, each giving their gift in such diverse ways. What a special gift of love for Clyde -- he looks so happy and loved. Don't we all know how he loves you for it. Bless you!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Clyde is a very happy boy. Thank you!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Aw, Clyde, it's great that you and your momma are still out there smelling the smells and enjoying the great outdoors. So good for you both! Keep it up, handsome.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Way to go Clyde..................you are one Happy Boy because your Mom Loves you!!!!


----------



## KathyL

I love the picture of the Clyde-Mobile on the back of the truck. I just love it!! You are so great to have found this for him and he knows it's all about him, they always do don't they!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful boy! He looks so happy, he really is loving his rides out. What an inspiration to all goldens he is  You've got such a great Mom Clyde!


----------



## GoldenCamper

GoldenMum said:


> I swear Clyde has more spark in his eye now, at least to me he does! Carpe Diem!





GoldenMum said:


> Clyde is really amazing me, I am very hopeful he will outlast his prognosis!


Amazing seeing the difference getting him out and about again isn't it  

The brightness and love for you in his eyes I see in these pictures is oh so clear. It is a time of healing for both of you, at least that is how I thought of it with my boy.

Wishing the both of you many more miles & smiles.


----------



## Karen519

*Clyde*

Give Clyde some big kisses and hugs for me!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Clyde is such a beautiful and precious Old Gold. The love and joy he feels shows on his face and shines through his eyes. 

Each day is a very precious wonderful gift-I pray you have many more to come. 

I've really enjoyed the pictures, but have to admit, it's a little hard to see them through tears though.


----------



## cgriffin

He is such a cutie pie, he is lucky to have such a good mom


----------



## caseypooh

You can just see the love he has for you in his sweet eyes, please give him a hug and a kiss on his paw. You are a very special mom.


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh the days are getting much too short, barely got back to the gate before they locked it up for the night. But my boy, he knows how to enjoy!!!


----------



## goldensrbest

You have a happy boy there.


----------



## swishywagga

Clyde, you have such a cute face, I wish I could give you a big hug!. Dawn, so glad he is enjoying his outings x


----------



## HolDaisy

Such a happy boy!


----------



## NewfieMom

GoldenMum said:


> Oh the days are getting much too short, *barely got back to the gate before they locked it up for the night.* But my boy, he knows how to enjoy!!!


He looks happy anyway!!! As you said, he knows how to enjoy! He is such a honey!!! I wish I could reach through the screen, Dawn. He's adorable.


NewfieMom


----------



## CassMom

That is the cutest thing I have ever seen. Enjoy all your outings Clyde!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy

Big kiss for Klyde from us all !!! 

We love you Klyde<3

Love & Light


----------



## desilu

What a sweet face! Put a smooch right there for me, please!


----------



## dborgers

Hey, Clyde. Bet you had another fun ride today, didn't ya?


----------



## hubbub

GoldenMum said:


> Oh the days are getting much too short, barely got back to the gate before they locked it up for the night. But my boy, he knows how to enjoy!!!


I can't tell you what joy this thread brings to me - a big smile with EVERY picture  

The shorter days are a problem for us too - it's dark in the morning and nights, so Hannah's now determined to meander aimlessly around the street at lunch to enjoy the daylight and is stretching my lunch "hour" to the limit!


----------



## GoldenMum

We had a great stroll today around our old neighborhood, Clyde loves it there. No pics from the ride, but Clyde did a happy dance when he got home!


----------



## PrincessDi

Just love seeing pix of sweet Clyde doing the golden roll!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Go, Clyde! Such a happy boy


----------



## Bob Dylan

A picture can speak a thousand words!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Gotta love the rolls....


----------



## coppers-mom

Those pics made me laugh so loud out of pure joy for you adn Cldye.


----------



## KathyL

I hope you have some nice weather today so you and Clyde can get out and about.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Pictures do say a thousand words and more. 

All of them you have posted are just priceless-Clyde is one very happy boy loving every minute, every second of each day.


----------



## Karen519

*Clyde*

I just love the pics of Clyde and there is no doubt he's doing the Happy Dance!!


----------



## GoldenMum

We will keep rolling as long as we can.....Clyde wishes everyone a nice weekend!


----------



## NewfieMom

*Love This!*



Bob Dylan said:


> A picture can speak a thousand words!


 
My favorite dog position of all time!!!


NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

*Non-Goldens Can Do This, Too!*

Dogs other than Goldens can do this roll, too. Some of them are a bit more unkempt than Goldens when they do it, however. Mine...uh...looks like a pile of unraked leaves. This was taken on November 20 of this year.

NewfieMom


----------



## KathyL

Today's picture actually looks like Clyde is saying "Hi" to his followers! Happy Clyde!


----------



## swishywagga

Clyde I hope you have a wonderful weekend too!. You have made me smile on such a sad day. Big hugs to you and your mom sweet boy xxx


----------



## *Laura*

GoldenMum said:


> We will keep rolling as long as we can.....Clyde wishes everyone a nice weekend!


Clyde we wish you a fun and happy weekend too. You have the most beautiful smile


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so in love with Clyde! He has the sweetest sugar face! Wishing you both a wonderful weekend that is full of golden adventures.


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy weekend to you too Clyde you handsome boy  You've got such a huge fanclub on this forum!


----------



## Thalie

Have a great weekend, Clyde. Keep rolling, dear, keep rolling.


----------



## SandyK

Thank you Clyde!! I hope you have a great weekend too!!


----------



## T-Joy

Clyde you are so cute I wish I could kiss your beautiful head right now 

Nice week end to you lovely guy and your family <3

Love & Light


----------



## PrincessDi

Just checking on Clyde. Hope he had another wonderful day. You're both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ashleylp

I hope Clyde is doing well  seems like he is enjoying himself!


----------



## dborgers

Clyde has a ride he loves to ride outside
His mama is a special one who's always by his side

What a wonderful mom you are!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

just stopping by to see how Clyde is doing!


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*

Dawn

Checking in on Clyde and you!


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*

Dawn

Praying for Clyde and wishing you all a very Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Also just came by to see how Clyde is doing. Hugs to him - and Calvin, too!


----------



## KathyL

Wishing you, Clyde and Calvin a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## GoldenMum

Clyde is doing great, the cold weather has him prancing, we went for a nice stroll after the turkey was in the oven .....he wanted to wish all his friends a HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!


----------



## KathyL

He is so precious -- smiling just knowing he might get a nice plate of turkey.


----------



## KiwiD

Sending Thanksgiving wishes south to you. Clyde definitely looks quite content in that picture.


----------



## T-Joy

He is so cute !!! 

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you <3

PS Kiss Clyde for me please ::--heart:


----------



## PrincessDi

Brightens my day to see sweet Clyde enjoying his Thanksgiving ride!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful Clyde  I love his daily ride out photos, he's such a happy boy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

Clyde has lots to give thanks for in having you as an owner! What a gift to get to keep going on "walks".


----------



## lhowemt

He looks so happy, I love his smiling perky face.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## penparson

He looks so content! I sure wish I'd had similar transportation for Reuben when he was older - we really missed our daily walks. Hugs to your sweet boy!


----------



## CassMom

What a happy dog. Thank you for sharing Clyde with us, he is a handsome guy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Such a precious boy, he looks so happy. Please give him a hug and a kiss from me! x


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thank you for the Thanksgiving day wishes Clyde :wave: Happy you are doing well


----------



## love never dies

Clyde is so happy - love to cuddle and hold him  Hope you guys have a good weekend


----------



## lhowemt

Haha! l must have accidentally "saved" a photo of Clyde when I was looking at it on my phone. I was organizing all of my phone photos that synch'd to my computer, and there was Clyde! Such a cutie.

I don't know his backstory, what is going on with him? Can he walk at all?


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Day After Thanksgiving, Clyde! I hope you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## dborgers

Clyde, you look SO happy riding around outside. You're a beautiful boy with a wonderful mom, but you don't need me to tell you that


----------



## Doug

Clyde you handsome spunk! Your photos are such a pleasure to see. Sometimes we get lucky and we get to capture our goldens beaming in a photo but you seem to beam in every photo! What a special boy you are.

Thank you for sharing your wonderful photos with us. They warm my heart.


----------



## Shellbug

You are such a good momma. Love the pictures 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

lhowemt said:


> Haha! l must have accidentally "saved" a photo of Clyde when I was looking at it on my phone. I was organizing all of my phone photos that synch'd to my computer, and there was Clyde! Such a cutie.
> 
> I don't know his backstory, what is going on with him? Can he walk at all?



Clyde can walk, just not too far, he is weak in the rear end and cannot always get up. When we go on our Clydemobile rides, he walks for the first quarter mile. Then I load him up and we cruise, Clyde was DX'd with end stage cancer on 10/30/13. I was told maybe three weeks, so we are loving each day to the MAX! Love, my Clyde Hopper!


----------



## Thalie

He sparkles with happiness and contentment. What a great boy you are, Clyde.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Always love when you post new pictures of Clyde's adventures. Makes me smile


----------



## dborgers

That is one happy boy there! I love your pictures


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

As Steve posted I always smile whenever I see new pictures of Clyde in the Clydemobile. Thank you.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a sweet boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan

Love Clyde's smile as he enjoys his outings. Wishing you and Clyde many more memory-making adventures....


----------



## Lennap

Wow Dawn somehow I missed that you had been given such a short timeline - well he sure seems to loving live in his Clydemobile! You are such a fabulous mom for making sure to make every day so wonderful!

I will keep you guys, and Calvin, in my prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom

Clyde's smiling face brought a smile to my face as well. He's adorable.


----------



## Zuca's mom

Sweet boy! So sorry for the short time you have left but you are giving him the best days you possibly can. Love him!


----------



## GoldenMum

We got a quick ride in between the raindrops. Clyde says, "Wain, Wain, go away.....Cwyde wants to wyde in his Cwydemobile evwy day!"


----------



## Claire's Friend

Love that boy !!!!:smooch:


----------



## swishywagga

Clyde you are the sweetest boy, big hugs sent over xx


----------



## lhowemt

I just want to kiss his cheek!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Great to see him out and about. He has taken to his "ride" like a king to his carriage! Love your boy!


----------



## NewfieMom

*Brrrrr!!!*

He's looking good and that fleece pad looks good to me today, too!!!


NewfieMom


----------



## Sabine

GoldenMum said:


> Clyde can walk, just not too far, he is weak in the rear end and cannot always get up. When we go on our Clydemobile rides, he walks for the first quarter mile. Then I load him up and we cruise, Clyde was DX'd with end stage cancer on 10/30/13. I was told maybe three weeks, so we are loving each day to the MAX! Love, my Clyde Hopper!


Thank you for posting this, I was wondering too, but didn't have the nerve to ask. He is lucky to have you. And I am sorry about his diagnosis. Hugs


----------



## Tennyson

You can see the appreciation in Clyde's eyes. He's really loving these rides.
He looks really comfortable and on top of the world.


----------



## NewfieMom

*Maybe it is appreciation!*



Tennyson said:


> You can see the appreciation in Clyde's eyes. He's really loving these rides. He looks really comfortable and on top of the world.


Tennyson may have hit the nail on the head. What he (is Tennyson a he?) wrote really resonated with me. The word, "appreciation" seems to fit Clyde. He has a happy expression in all his photos that is hard to describe. It is truly satisfied. I cannot define it, but perhaps Tennyson did. Perhaps Clyde is just showing that he loves and appreciates everything in his life. It is so beautiful that it is really ineffable.

Kiss him for me.

NewfieMom


----------



## hotel4dogs

Please hug Clyde lots and lots for me. I love how he looks!


----------



## GoldenCamper

lhowemt said:


> I don't know his backstory, what is going on with him? Can he walk at all?


I know GoldenMum answered your question but I wanted to say something.

Most wagon dogs can still get around pretty well on their own, just can't walk the miles they used to in their younger days. I once posted pics of all the wagon dogs on the forum but every time I search for that post I cannot find it, there have been quite a few.

They all have big smiles on their faces 

Keep wearing the tread off those tires Clyde hopper!


----------



## lhowemt

GoldenCamper said:


> I know GoldenMum answered your question but I wanted to say something.
> 
> Most wagon dogs can still get around pretty well on their own, just can't walk the miles they used to in their younger days. I once posted pics of all the wagon dogs on the forum but every time I search for that post I cannot find it, there have been quite a few.
> 
> They all have big smiles on their faces
> 
> Keep wearing the tread off those tires Clyde hopper!


I always thought my first dog, a black lab, was going to need a cart. She got old pretty young, (maybe 7or 8 or 9) and hobbled her way through life past 15 years. Arthritis, lots of acupuncture and chiropractic, and special herbs, and she amazingly made it on her own 4 paws. 

I'm glad to hear Clyde can still do the Golden Shuffle, at least around the house :cavalry:


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad to check in and see that Clyde is still loving life and his Clydemobile!


----------



## hubbub

Love to Clyde :smooch:



GoldenCamper said:


> I know GoldenMum answered your question but I wanted to say something.
> 
> Most wagon dogs can still get around pretty well on their own, just can't walk the miles they used to in their younger days. I once posted pics of all the wagon dogs on the forum but every time I search for that post I cannot find it, there have been quite a few.
> 
> They all have big smiles on their faces
> 
> Keep wearing the tread off those tires Clyde hopper!


GoldenCamper - is this the post you were searching for?

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...p-my-brother-your-thoughts-2.html#post1530591

I saved the permalink the instant I saw it posted in 2011 and then researched the back story for your cart/lawn chair hybrid.


----------



## GoldenCamper

hubbub said:


> GoldenCamper - is this the post you were searching for?
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...p-my-brother-your-thoughts-2.html#post1530591
> 
> I saved the permalink the instant I saw it posted in 2011 and then researched the back story for your cart/lawn chair hybrid.


Yes! Thank you 

Hoping for a new picture of a Clyde adventure soon :curtain: starting to have withdrawals...♥ Love your Clyde Hopper!


----------



## olliversmom

Love Clyde


----------



## GoldenMum

*Clyde Kididdle Hopper at his finest!*

Hoping for a new picture of a Clyde adventure soon :curtain: starting to have withdrawals...♥ Love your Clyde Hopper!
[/QUOTE]

I always think I am posting too many. This is yesterday, 77 degrees here! One of my favorites, walk was finished and we were back at the truck. He looked so comfy, he did not want to be taken out and go home. Love, love, love my boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Clyde*

What a beautiful picture of Clyde in his wagon. So glad you both had a beautiful day!
It is 8 below here today!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

GoldenMum said:


> I always think I am posting too many.


 More the better!


----------



## CassMom

Never too many pics of handsome happy Clyde. He looks so content, hugs to you all

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Never can have too many pictures of your beautiful Clyde GoldenMum.

Love seeing his pictures, he looks really great, so very happy. 

Yesterday was a beautiful day-we took our guys over to the Beach for a nice walk on it. Have to enjoy it while we can before it gets too cold.


----------



## cgriffin

He looks so cozy


----------



## NewfieMom

GoldenMum said:


> Love, love, love my boy!


Anyone would, GoldenMum. He is the most beautiful and loveable looking dog I have ever seen. Truly. He makes my heart ache. I don't know if he looks like my Golden, Brit, but every time I look at that trusting, beautiful face he evokes her memory in me.

NewfieMom (also Brit's mom)


----------



## lhowemt

Too.many.photos. I understand the meaning of each word individually, but together they just turn out jibberish. Love seeing Clyde photos!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Clyde, you have one of the best mamas in the world. I know you know that


----------



## T-Joy

Thinking of Clyde and his great mom.

Love you :heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## dborgers

Bet you've had loads of rides, haven't ya Clyde? Enjoy!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just got caught up on Clyde's story. Love his adventures and special "ride". Hope to see more pics of him enjoying your adventures.


----------



## SandyK

Wanted to say hi to you and Clyde!!:wave:


----------



## GoldenMum

Clyde and I have both been a bit under the weather, so we haven't been out in almost two weeks! Today was too nice not to get out there. Short walk, and back home for meds and a nap!


----------



## Bosn'sMom

This warms my heart


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Clyde, you are so handsome!


----------



## T-Joy

Bosn'sMom said:


> This warms my heart


That worms my heart too <3

We think of you and love you <3

Love & Light


----------



## GoldenCamper

GoldenMum said:


> Clyde and I have both been a bit under the weather, so we haven't been out in almost two weeks! Today was too nice not to get out there. Short walk, and back home for meds and a nap!


The shadow you cast did not come through the way i saw it so had to edit it. An angel you are.










Pray you guys enjoy the holiday together.


----------



## GoldenMum

Much too kind Steve!


----------



## Tennyson

What a regal man Clyde is!
You both take care of each other.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Dawn, you are an Angel indeed! Steve picture is so touching.


----------



## T-Joy

GoldenCamper said:


> The shadow you cast did not come through the way i saw it so had to edit it. An angel you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pray you guys enjoy the holiday together.


Wauuu this is GREAT! You saw the right thing <3

Love & Light


----------



## dborgers

You're the best mom to Clyde he could ever have dreamed of


----------



## GoldenMum

Clyde is back to feeling and eating well, And I am getting there too! Thanks for all the encouragement guys!


----------



## KathyL

He looks good and is smiling for you today. I think the sun was in his eyes yesterday. You can tell how much he adores you by the way he looks at you.


----------



## dborgers

GoldenMum said:


> Clyde is back to feeling and eating well, And I am getting there too! Thanks for all the encouragement guys!


Great and great. You're most deserving of the utmost in encouragement. 

I just sent a huge zap of super positive vibes your way


----------



## GoldenMum

Thanks Danny, I'll take all the good vibes you can send!


----------



## dborgers

GoldenMum said:


> Thanks Danny, I'll take all the good vibes you can send!


It's a pleasure. 

I've asked Santa for superpowers and/or a huge lottery jackpot win so I can hire people with superpowers to fly around and sprinkle good cheer and millions of dollars all over the place


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*



GoldenMum said:


> Clyde is back to feeling and eating well, And I am getting there too! Thanks for all the encouragement guys!


So glad you and Clyde are doing better!


----------



## Tennyson

Just look at "them there eyes!"
He sure does love you.
Glad you both are on the mend.


----------



## NewfieMom

How are things going for you and Clyde? Are health and weather allowing the two of you to get out at all?

*NewfieMom*


----------



## GoldenMum

The weather her has be rain, rain, and more rain! We are unseasonably warm here. I am still trying to finish up all my Christmas, and have still not felt great.
Clyde is having a few issues too. His back end has gotten much worse the last week, and he had begun waking in the night panting load enough to wake me from a sound sleep. I take him water, and lay with him. Last night we were up from 4 til 5:30AM, think I'd better start trying to get to bed earlier. I am exhausted! He has also begun to lose weight, I am hoping for the best, but fearing the worst.


----------



## goldensrbest

So sorry clydes health is declining, the panting,is from him being in pain.


----------



## CassMom

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Just know that Clyde is happy every day with a loving Mom like you. You take care and get better too. Hugs from snowy Wisconsin


----------



## NewfieMom

This was not the news I was hoping to hear. I hope that the weather is responsible for the heavy breathing! Please keep us informed. We love Clyde. I am sorry that you are not yet better, either.

Hugs,
*NewfieMom*


----------



## lhowemt

Smooches for Clyde

:smooch: :smooch: :smooch: :smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry to hear Clyde is having problems. 

Did your Vet prescribe Tramadol? 

My bridge boy was on it, it really helped. 

Thoughts and prayers to you both. 

Are you feeling better?


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*



GoldenMum said:


> The weather her has be rain, rain, and more rain! We are unseasonably warm here. I am still trying to finish up all my Christmas, and have still not felt great.
> Clyde is having a few issues too. His back end has gotten much worse the last week, and he had begun waking in the night panting load enough to wake me from a sound sleep. I take him water, and lay with him. Last night we were up from 4 til 5:30AM, think I'd better start trying to get to bed earlier. I am exhausted! He has also begun to lose weight, I am hoping for the best, but fearing the worst.


Dawn

I am so sorry about Clyde and feel so badly you don't feel well.
When Smooch was ill, I thought she was having trouble breathing because I could see her diaphragm move in and out and she no longer wanted to go upstairs.
We took her to the vet and they did an xray and it confirmed that she was having trouble breathing. Hope this is not the case for Clyde.


----------



## GoldenMum

Clyde has been on tramadol for the last six months; after speaking with the Vet I am going to give the tramadol 4 times daily instead of 3. Hopefully that will keep my sweet, sweet boy comfy. He is still eating, drinking, pooping, and peeing well. He still has his nightly back rolls, and hasn't told me he's ready yet.....hoping to ring in the New Year with my precious boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*



GoldenMum said:


> Clyde has been on tramadol for the last six months; after speaking with the Vet I am going to give the tramadol 4 times daily instead of 3. Hopefully that will keep my sweet, sweet boy comfy. He is still eating, drinking, pooping, and peeing well. He still has his nightly back rolls, and hasn't told me he's ready yet.....hoping to ring in the New Year with my precious boy!


Dawn

So happy he is still eating, drinking and pooping and the extra tramadol might do the trick!! What a beautiful house and tree you have!!
How tall is that tree!?!?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so sorry to hear he's having an off time. I hope it improves for Christmas. As always, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## swishywagga

Special prayers sent over, hoping you have more precious time with your sweet boy x


----------



## OutWest

Still eating and doing back rolls. Glad to hear that. Hope the extra tramadol makes him feel better.


----------



## GoldenMum

Karen519 said:


> Dawn
> 
> So happy he is still eating, drinking and pooping and the extra tramadol might do the trick!! What a beautiful house and tree you have!!
> How tall is that tree!?!?



Thanks as always Karen, it is 12 feet tall!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Love your picture, Clyde sure looks like the happiest guy in the bunch  

Hope it is just the unusual warmth and humidity that affects his breathing. Just throwing this out there but Aminophylline helped with my boy breath better, his lungs weren't too good.


----------



## PrincessDi

So very glad to read that Clyde is still enjoying life and telling you with his golden rolls! Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers that there will be many more rides to be enjoyed in the new year and that you feel better as well. Sometimes the ups and downs can be so difficult to ride. What a beautiful tree!


----------



## dborgers

Ho ho ho, here ya go, smiling all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride in a one dog open sleigh!


----------



## NewfieMom

*"Jingle Bells" for Clyde*



dborgers said:


> Ho ho ho, here ya go, smiling all the way
> Oh, what fun it is to ride in a one dog open sleigh!


I had to post this song for Clyde after I read what Danny wrote above. It seemed like the most appropriate song on earth for him. Who else but Clyde rides through the countryside on a sleigh?

Give him some big hugs from me!

(((Clyde)))

SheDaisy's rendition of "Jingle Bells"...



 
*NewfieMom*


----------



## KathyL

What an absolutely beautiful tree -- it's huge!! And it looks like Clyde is singing Christmas carols. I'm sorry that he's having a bad day, but the fact that he is eating well is always a good sign. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for you and Clyde and lots of holiday cheer.


----------



## Thalie

I hope the extra Tramadol will help Clyde feel more relaxed at night. What a happy boy under the tree ! Lots of scritches to the sweet boy.


----------



## GoldenMum

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## GoldenMum

NewfieMom said:


> I had to post this song for Clyde after I read what Danny wrote above. It seemed like the most appropriate song on earth for him. Who else but Clyde rides through the countryside on a sleigh?
> 
> Give him some big hugs from me!
> 
> (((Clyde)))
> 
> SheDaisy's rendition of "Jingle Bells"...SHeDAISY - Jingle Bells - YouTube
> 
> *NewfieMom*



Beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## SandyK

Love the picture under the tree. Beautiful tree and beautiful babies!!


----------



## GoldenMum

I am happy to report that Clyde slept like a baby last night! Now, Momma just has to relax and stop making sure he is breathing all night! The extra dose of tramadol seem to do the trick. Now, tonight lets hope we both sleep like babies!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Clyde had a restful night. The Tramadol works wonders...........

Your tree is beautiful, love the picture of your babies, they look so happy.


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*

SO glad that Clyde slept well and praying for the same tonight.
Praying for Mom, too!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## T-Joy

What a beautiful picture with the Christmas tree!!! 
I am happy that Clyde is still making it and I hope with whole my heart that he will continue through a New Year and long long time. I believe in miracles and I want you only miracles from now on. You, as so many wonderful people on Earth, deserve it. 
Anyway it's Christmas time and the miracles are happening. Aren't they? So my wish for Christmas is that Clyde gets well as well as many of other sweet souls around the World!

Love you. Be the Light in this moments to your boy as you have been always!
Be happy, cheerful and faithful and the Light will never leave your heart. He will appreciate this and stay happy forever! 

Love and Light to you all, to your wonderful family!
May you spend the most beautiful Christmas of your Life.

Kisses for Clyde and You

CARPE DIEM

Tania <3


----------



## hubbub

I'm glad to hear the Tramadol is helping Clyde feel better. I hope that family coming together lifts you both up


----------



## GoldenMum

This last week has been a roller coaster, life is funny that way. We had a huge family Christmas in DC, and we had to renew DH's Chinese Visa. I was originally going to take Clyde, but decided the trip would be hard on him; and knew he'd spend a lot of time at the hotel. So we decided he'd be better off home with a sitter. We were gone from the morning of the 28th, til the evening of the 31st. We came home to a different dog, he couldn't even raise his head to great us. Panted all night on the 31st, and on the 1st we decided it was time for him to be set free. We took him for a buggy ride, and there was no spark in his eyes, no interest in other people or pets. We scheduled our vet to come on the 2nd and give him peace. The morning of the 2nd, DH took him out about 5 AM. When he returned, he said he was all over the property, with interest and spunk. So we called, and told our vet, he was NOT READY. He is weaker, but the light in his eyes has returned, and he can get up on his own again. I took him to our vet's today, and she was amazed how well he was doing with he has going on. So, at first I felt guilty for leaving him, no one takes care of him like Mamma! But now I feel blessed for any days I have left with my boy! Fight my boy, fight!


----------



## KiwiD

It definitely sounds like your sweet Clyde is not ready to stop fighting yet. Wishing you many, many more days together.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so glad that Clyde has come back to you. They depend on us so much that it is frightening at times. You are the light of his life. Bless you.


----------



## olliversmom

Oh poor baby. Waiting for mom. Coco dear clyde


----------



## Lennap

Like so many of these posts, this brought tears to my eyes. The bond you guys have is so amazing - I am so glad he got his spark back and will continue to pray for more quality time with you and your crew.

HUGS


----------



## KathyL

They have good days and bad days just like people. You and Clyde do have a very special bond and he might have really missed that short time you were away. The main thing is that he is happy once again. Is that his new Christmas toy??


----------



## OutWest

It's such a hard decision--to take or leave behind. I had planned to take DD to look at a couple colleges over the next few days but we didn't want to leave Tess behind, fearing we'd lose her. But we need to settle on a college SOON, So we are going to take a couple day trips (making for a lot more driving, sigh) and bring her with us. We'll make stops along the way for her. 

I hope Clyde's "bounce back" continues. Fight on, big boy!


----------



## NewfieMom

If only love were enough. I found myself thinking of how I would clap to save Tinkerbelle's life when I watched "Peter Pan" (with Mary Martin) on television each year as a child. I really believed (as I was meant to) that our audience's combined love, our wishing her to live, would make it so. If we could do that for Clyde would our love, he would live forever!

He is so beautiful in that picture. So, so loveable! He has had my heart for a long time now, the lovely boy. I want him to be happy.

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad to read that Clyde is still fighting. I remember when Daisy was ill how much of a roller coaster ride it was with her. It sounds like he's not ready to go yet. Keep fighting Clyde and I wish you both many, many more happy days together.


----------



## Thalie

Lots and lots of good thoughts for Clyde. He has you back in his world so his world is happy regardless of his disease. Wishing him and you more good days ahead.


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased you still have more precious time with Clyde, give him a gentle hug from me. Bless you Clyde, you are a beautiful golden boy x


----------



## CassMom

Sending good thoughts your way. Hugs to all of you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

keep fighting Clyde!!! 
I think of you guys often, and send you many hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Also thinking about you lots, Clyde. Keep it up. We need you around here!


----------



## lhowemt

Way to perk up Clyde. We wuv you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Bet he just really missed his mamma. Glad he is doing better


----------



## dborgers

Glad to read Clyde bounced back. Bet he's on his ride outside


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad to read that Clyde is still fighting! Praying that he continues to do well!


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on Clyde. Glad he bounced back after missing his mamma!! Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## hubbub

Sending cuddles to Clyde - I'm so glad he rebounded for you guys


----------



## GoldenMum

Unfortunately it is not to be, Clyde had a couple of good days, and has been slowly failing a little more each day. When getting up this morning, he is unable to stand at all; cannot bear any weight on front or rear. My vet will make the drive this afternoon, and give him peace.

Momma loves you boy, if there was ever a dog I would have cloned, it would have been you. You are loved by all that meet you, and you love everyone. Life will not be the same without you, give Bonnie Boo my love....


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so sorry to read this post  No one knows your beautiful boy better than you, and if it's time to set him free then you will know. He's such a special boy and so many of us here have loved reading about his daily rides. Sending you hugs and wishing sweet Clyde a peaceful journey to rainbow bridge. Bonnie, my Daisy and so many of our golden angels will be there to greet him. Take care. It's such a difficult decision to have to make.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom

i am so sorry to hear this. Clyde will now be able to keep Bonnie company at the bridge. My heart goes out to you..


----------



## lhowemt

I am so so sorry. May you enjoy these last precious hours with him. We love you Clyde!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so sorry. We lit a candle for your boy. He will be missed by many. Hugs to you.


----------



## dborgers

I'm also so sorry to read you have to say goodbye for now. 

It's obvious to even a stranger like me Clyde has had the most wonderful life a good boy like him could ever have had.


----------



## Lennap

Oh gosh Dawn I am so sorry to read this, you have been absolutely amazing for that beautiful boy, ensuring he enjoyed life down to the very last second.

Hugs for you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CassMom

Oh my, I'm in tears as I read this. It was so wonderful of you to share Clyde with all of us. Hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I am so sorry. Clyde is a good dog...that love lasts forever. Hugs.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh no! I am so sorry! Clyde will be with Bonnie now...sending prayers to you....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest

It is the only really bad thing about having dogs, when it is time to let them go.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

goldensrbest said:


> It is the only really bad thing about having dogs, when it is time to let them go.


I agree..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

I am so sorry to hear this.
It is so overwhelmingly hard when their eyes still sparkle but their legs just can't lift them up.
Our heartfelt thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry - holding you & Clyde in my thoughts as you take this final step together. Fly softly beautiful Clyde, you made a difference in the lives of many.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry, comforting hugs sent. We will never forget you beautiful Clyde x


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, I am so sorry about your Clyde. 
I so hate cancer and what it does to our babies. This year has not started good. 
I am so so sorry.


----------



## KathyL

I am so sorry, my heart aches for you. You have been through far more than anyone should have to go through. I fell I love with Clyde in his Clyde-mobile and I know he won many hearts in the recent weeks. RIP sweet Clyde. Heartfelt sympathy to Clyde's family.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Words can't express how sorry I am. Run free Clyde.


----------



## Wendi

I am so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## olliversmom

I am really sorry. What a couple bad bumps in the road for you dear. 
Take solace that he and miss Bonnie love will reunite. 
The stars will dance over the rainbow bridge. Hugs.


----------



## Thalie

I am very very sorry Clyde's time to leave has come. Rest easy, Clyde, you are loved.


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*



GoldenMum said:


> Unfortunately it is not to be, Clyde had a couple of good days, and has been slowly failing a little more each day. When getting up this morning, he is unable to stand at all; cannot bear any weight on front or rear. My vet will make the drive this afternoon, and give him peace.
> 
> Momma loves you boy, if there was ever a dog I would have cloned, it would have been you. You are loved by all that meet you, and you love everyone. Life will not be the same without you, give Bonnie Boo my love....


Dawn

I am SO VERY SORRY about Clyde-he and Bonnie Boo will be together!


----------



## walter1956

So sorry to read this. Sure was hoping for you guy's


----------



## 1stGold13

You are in my prayers, we are left to hurt while our angels are whole again in heaven.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so, so sorry. There are no words. Run free sweet Clyde.


----------



## elly

I am so sorry. Bless you both. Run free sweet Clyde. X


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry.


----------



## Finn's Fan

I hope that Clyde's journey today was a peaceful one. My heartfelt condolences on the loss of part of your heart. Rest in peace, Clyde, and tell all the beloved angel pups that we miss them, as your people will so desperately miss you.


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so very sorry. Rest in peace Clyde.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so very sorry....I'm one of those who fell totally in love with Clyde when I first saw the picture of him riding in his Clydemobile. His beautiful face hit me like a ton of bricks. My heart aches for you.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am so very sorry.


----------



## penparson

So sorry to hear about your sweet boy. He always looked so content.


----------



## GoldenMum

He is gone, went very peacefully with me stroking his ears. It is funny, my son's dog Cooper insisted on laying with Clyde all day today. Clyde was definitely ready. Run free with your Lil Sis my sweet, sweet boy....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww, again I am so sorry. It's not fair that you had to lose Bonnie and Clyde so close together. I'm sure they are romping with our other golden babies at the Bridge..


----------



## CassMom

I'm so sorry too. He was a handsome guy, I'm so pleased to have been able to follow Clyde and I'm so impressed with all the love and support from this forum. Hope it helps comfort you in your loss. Thank you again for sharing although I'm typing this through my tears. All the best from Cassie and me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart

Sending you my thoughts... Run free, Clyde. You won't be in any more pain.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry to hear about Clyde's passing. I am sure Bonnie Boo was waiting for him at Rainbow Bridge.

RIP handsome boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl

There is never a good time to say goodbye to a beloved Golden, but it is a measure of love that we let them go in situations like Clyde's. He was so lucky to have you and I know he watches over you with love.

Tears streaming,
Lucy


----------



## TheZ's

So very sorry for your loss of Clyde. May his spirit run strong and free.


----------



## bemyangell

So sorry for your loss. My Sara will be so happy to meet Clyde at the bridge.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

My thoughts are with you and your family at this most difficult time. You gave Clyde such a wonderful life, he couldn't have asked for more. And he left a big piece of his heart with you which I know you will cherish. Run free and play hard Clyde, your warm memories won't be forgotten. Candle lit to help light your way.

Pete & Woody


----------



## lgnutah

goodbye to a wonderful and much loved friend


----------



## OutWest

Ahhh I'm so sad reading this. I'm so sorry for your loss, specially the double loss. Sending hugs to you and everyone who loved Clyde.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so very sorry. My heart aches for you. Run free dearest boy


----------



## wjane

I'm so sorry to hear this. My Autumn has taken the 'trip' today as well, so maybe they will become friends. She loved everyone. May you find peace.


----------



## T-Joy

I am so sorry to hear that! The time has come to say good buy and he made you a sign that he was ready 
As only I could feel, He had the most wonderful time here on Earth with you, his great and so courageous mom. I wish you all courage of the world specially now.
Clyde is free from all pain and he is running free with all our Rain Bridge girls and boys. I am sure that he will be a good friend to my Tina too.

RIP beautiful Golden boy Clyde. 


...

"God turns clouds inside out to make fluffy beds for the dogs in Dog Heaven, and when they are tired from running and barking and eating ham-sandwich biscuits, the dogs find a cloud bed for sleeping. God watches over each one of them. And there are no bad dreams."

Cynthia Rylant


----------



## T-Joy

wjane said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. My Autumn has taken the 'trip' today as well, so maybe they will become friends. She loved everyone. May you find peace.


A special thoughts for you and your girl Autumn  So sorry for your loss too


----------



## Davidrob2

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Mayve

I am so sorry!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

I'm so sorry to hear about Clyde. Run free at the bridge dear boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very very sorry Dawn,.

My heart hurts for you.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Just checking in on Clyde this morning. So very sorry to hear that Clyde has left on his journey. Rest assured that he is now at peace and happily chasing squirrels, swimming with Bonnie and laying in the sun letting his beautiful golden fur dry!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so sorry - and so very sad. He was such a sweet boy, and we all came to love him, too. But I know you made the right decision - you just know when things suddenly change. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## hubbub

I am so sorry. Your loving devotion and efforts to give Clyde and Bonnie quality time have been so inspiring to me. Thank you for sharing their journey so freely.


----------



## hockeybelle31

I'm so so sorry. Oh Clyde, you brought such joy. See you on the other side sweet boy. Tell Bonnie we miss her...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

Im just catching up on this thread, loved seeing all of Clyde's rides....so sorry it was his time....You are a great mom, Clyde is free of pain now....Run free Clyde, and find all our other lost souls here.... My prayers are with you and your family at this time....


----------



## PrincessDi

Again, so very very sorry! RIP sweet boy!


----------



## dborgers

Just a note to let you know we're thinking of you


----------



## CassMom

Thinking of you and I hope you are smiling at all the wonderful memories. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

CassMom said:


> Thinking of you and I hope you are smiling at all the wonderful memories.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Still more tears than smiles, but we're working on it. Last night was the first night I didn't wake up to check on Clyde. I think I've been up in the middle of the night every night since August when Bonnie became ill. Calvin, Skyler, and Cooper are really helping me get used to a new normal.

Thanks to all my dear friends here who care, and understand.


----------



## HolDaisy

I'm glad that the others are giving you some comfort and helping you through such a tough time. They must all be missing Bonnie and Clyde too. Our gsd has found it tough this past month since we lost the rottie Sadie.

Time will help you, but it may take a while. I still get upset even now when I start thinking about Daisy  They are always with us in spirit. We loved them so much when they were here that it hurts so much when they have to leave.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I definitely second the sentiment that time will help. I didn't believe it at the time, but it does. Having other pups to concentrate on, too, is good. They make you smile and remember the good times. 

We do understand. I'm thinking about you lots. I hope there are more smiles than tears soon.


----------



## hubbub

GoldenMum said:


> Calvin, Skyler, and Cooper are really helping me get used to a new normal.


How are your other pups doing? Has Calvin recovered fully?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

We all do understand. You've had 2 big losses in a very short time. I'm sure that your other furbabies will help you heal, but you should take as much time as you need. We are all here for you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

hubbub said:


> How are your other pups doing? Has Calvin recovered fully?



Calvin has fully recovered, he runs like the wind again! Once all his fur grows back, you'll never know he's missing a toe. Thanks for asking!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Time does indeed help but it seems to move sooo slow when your hurting so. One thing that seemed to help me was to try and do something extra nice each day for somebody else or even myself, it just seemed to help with the hurt. Spoil yourself or somebody else. 


Pete & Woody


----------



## hotel4dogs

just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you.


----------



## dborgers

Thinking of you ...


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you too!


----------



## GoldenMum

Today marks two months that I've been missing my boy, how I long to run my hand through his fur, and scratch all his favorite spots. I miss you my boy!


----------



## dborgers

His was a great loss felt even by strangers around the world. Clyde will not be forgotten ((((HUGS))))


----------



## swishywagga

I think of Clyde and Bonnie often, sending you a comforting hug from me and Barnaby across the pond x


----------



## walter1956

GoldenMum
I know how you feel. I'm sorry for your sorrow. I too miss the feel of my Golden. I hope there will be better day's for you.


----------



## lhowemt

We miss Clyde too <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

I also often think of your beautiful Bonnie and Clyde. We will always remember them here. Hope you're doing okay.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

I too think of Clyde and his Clyde mobile. He had one of those faces that just melts your heart. My Harley has been gone over a year and I still miss him so much. I hope you're doing well.


----------



## GoldenMum

We had some wonderful sunshine today, and temps. near 50. I decided to get out my outdoor Christmas decorations out before the rain tomorrow. I also decided to tackle sprucing up the garage a bit. I took the ClydeMobile apart to store, I had no idea how hard that would hit me. It is closing in on one year, hope you and your sis are running like the wind sweet ones!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, Clyde was such a precious boy, I know how much you love and miss him. Sending you a special hug from me and Barnaby x


----------



## lhowemt

Oh sweet clyde...


----------



## Lennap

Sweet Clyde and Sweet Bonnie and Sweet Dawn! My heart goes out to you truly. I've been there, where I think I'm ok and suddenly something makes it almost feel as raw as it felt the day I lost them.

HUGS!


----------



## dborgers

I'm subscribed to this thread, so whenever it showed new posts I'd start singing "Clyde Clyde went for a ride ..."

You were so incredibly sweet and giving to him. I know you miss him terribly. No doubt Clyde is running like the wind, full of the vigor of youth 

(((HUG)))


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm sure that was so hard! Hugs to you!


----------



## hubbub

I can imagine how difficult that was - things here have barely been moved. A picture of Clyde in his ClydeMobile is filed with Hannah's things - I never purchased one as her body was too long, but I smile every time I see it.


----------



## NewfieMom

I will never forget Clyde. I loved him. You were simply the best mother.

NewfieMom


----------



## elly

I'm so sorry, it must be so hard. You truly were a fab Mum. Im sure Clyde is always watching over you and running with you, such a a sweet boy x


----------



## hotel4dogs

simply sending many understanding hugs to you <<hug>>


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you, it must have been so tough for you to do that  Him and Bonnie are surrounded by so many of our precious angels at the bridge and are taking care of each other.


----------



## GoldenMum

Happy Happy birthday to the sweetest bridge boy. I love you my sweet Clyde and wish I was celebrating your 15th with you!


----------



## NewfieMom

He was a pleasure to know. So beautiful, inside and out. I always loved to come to this thread and see the love to and from your boy who pulled on all our hearts!

Deb
(NewieMom)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, Happy Birthday at the Bridge, Clyde!


----------



## Wendy427

Such a sweetheart, Clyde was. Happy Birthday dear boy.


----------



## jennretz

I saw this thread pop up and my heart skipped a beat! Loved Clyde and you gave him such a good life. Happy belated birthday up in heaven sweet boy.


----------



## KathyL

Clyde touched so many of us with pictures of him riding in his chariot. I'm sure he is proud of all you have done helping the less fortunate goldens.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 15th Birthday to Clyde. 

I believe there was a big birthday celebration in Heaven for your sweet boy.


----------



## Mel

Happy birthday to Clyde at the bridge. I didn´t realize that Mel shared the same birth date. Thank you for sending Mel´s birthday wish yesterday. I hope I can love and look after Mel for the next few years I have with her as much as you did for Clyde. The story you shared with us about Clyde´s Daily Ride is truely a bible for me. Lot´s of love from Mel´s mom.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 15th beautiful precious Clyde, we think of you often. Hope you are celebrating with Bonnie and all our other amazing Golden's. Love and hugs from Barnaby and Family x


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Birthday, Clyde. You are thought of often, little angel baby.


----------



## GoldenCamper

You will always have a special place in my heart Clyde.


----------



## dborgers

Clyde, I don't see a wagon without thinking about you, which I did just the other day at Home Depot and saw a mom pulling her senior boy in a wagon.


----------



## laprincessa

I think of you every day, Clyde, when I take Max for his daily ride.


----------



## HolDaisy

Remembering handsome Clyde, what a special boy he was.


----------

